# I hate it when you get those 'half blink' moments when using a flash...



## rufus5150 (Feb 13, 2009)

Except when it seems to work. All that sweeping, you know, makes a girl very tired:


----------



## Crazydad (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute, and the slightly messed hair just adds to it. Nice photo.


----------



## sleepingdragon (Feb 14, 2009)

She's such a doll, nice photo.


----------



## Michaelaw (Feb 14, 2009)

" If I have to mop this floor one more time!"

great shot


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 14, 2009)

She looks very sleepy.....very nice capture.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 15, 2009)

That is such a sweet image.    Betcha it was naptime after that eh?


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nah. Turns out she has really sensitive eyes. When I use my flash in E-TTLII, the preflash makes her blink about 40-60% of the time.


----------

